# Walbro WT380 Carb



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This carb is on a Weedeater BC24W String trimmer. I have replaced all the fuel lines and the primer bulb. I removed and dissasembled the carb Cleaned through every hole (sprayed carb cleaner) Installed new rebuild kit. Placed carb in bottle of water with pressure tester attached. Pressurized the carb and no leaks, holds pressure. Push on metering diaphram through breather hole with qtip, needle unseated then reseated with no leaks. Installed carb on trimmer won't ever try to start. The engine will start and run on carb cleaner. I have gone back and rechecked everything. Any suggestions as to what I am missing? What else should I check?

All help and advise is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe a small air leak somewhere? Just a thought.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would say there is a leak AFTER the carb.

aka loose jug?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

More info. Engine has 100lbs compression. The primer bulb will pump up full. Sometimes it will start for a few seconds after priming the bulb. I am 99% sure the fuel lines are hooked up correctly, but, if the lines were reversed at the primer bulb, would that cause this problem?

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> More info. Engine has 100lbs compression. The primer bulb will pump up full. Sometimes it will start for a few seconds after priming the bulb. I am 99% sure the fuel lines are hooked up correctly, but, if the lines were reversed at the primer bulb, would that cause this problem?
> 
> Thanks for the reply's


As long as there is fuel in the carburetor, I don't think it would prevent the engine from starting, just would not continue to run as it would not be drawing in any fuel, unless the return line is submerged in fuel in the tank.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Have you checked the fuel filter on the end of the inlet in the tank? Remove it and check it. You should be able to suck air through it 'easily'. I recently repaired a blower that needed the filter replaced. It looked fine to the naked eye but it was extremely difficult to get air through it. It looked perfectly clean but clearly wasn't when I tested it. Unit was a bear to try and start and wouldn't keep going at all. My point here is not just to do a visual inspection. A partially clogged filter will still allow fuel to be sucked up by the primer but be constricted enough to make it hard to start/run.

A simple test is to remove it, make sure you have enough fuel in the tank so the end of the hose is covered and try starting the unit. If it starts OK, get a replacement.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Not sure what the problem was. I took it apart again, checked everything, It was OK. Put it back together and it runs fine. Thanks for all the help.

Next problem. The owner brought me a package of blades to replace on the trimmer head. These blades are "Weed Warrior" blades. Does anyone know how to get the head apart to replace the broken blades? Most heads like this have screws that hold them together. This head does not. Any help on this issue will be greatly appreciated.


----------

